

Pay Off Student Loans or Start Investing: What's the Better Choice? - chauzer
http://lifehacker.com/pay-off-student-loans-or-start-investing-whats-the-be-505698915

======
api
TL;DR: do you expect to make more than your student loan interest investing?
If not, then paying off your student loans has a guaranteed rate of return
equal to your student loan interest.

Same goes for any loan.

~~~
walshemj
I think you meant a tax free return equal to your student loan interest rate -
though you ought to factor inflation that reduces the value of the loan

